# Citizen Military



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

What do people think of this buy?

** Argos- commercial link removed. **

should i do it?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

spearfish said:


> What do people think of this buy?
> 
> ** Argos- commercial link removed. **
> 
> should i do it?


Can't really argue with it. Citizens have a good reputation, EcoDrive seems more popular than Seiko's Kinetics. A*g*s won't be expensive, but not necessarily the cheapest. If it was your only watch it would look like a sound enough buy, but for that money you could get a very nice 70s Seiko 6139 Chrono, or a new Citizen Auto Diver, an Orient, or one of a variety of Seiko Divers on the 'bay.

I went through the process of buying an Eco Drive Chrono last year to use as a holiday watch and daily beater. Never wore it, just kept taking it out of the box to marvel at Eco Drive, and eventually managed to cut my losses on the bay where it fetched more than my Buy it Now price.

I know nothing about military watches, unlike zillions of the other forum members, but I think you can buy an ex-issue G10 for less than that, which might have seen action at Goose Green (or Catterick).

I would be inclined to sit it out and google about by brand; why not take a look at RLT Sales site, where our host has a Citizen Diver for Â£20 less than the Chrono, and a nice used Citizen mechanical chrono for the same money.

Hope you haven't lost the will to live reading this









Best regards

Graham


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they are a nice watch, I have the non chrono version which I got off ebay for about Â£20.

They are quite light, a nice clear dial, the lume is fantastic and blue!

I think they only have a 60 minute chrono though but not knowing your needs I don't know if that is relevant.

And of course being an eco drive the battery won't need changing.

However having said that I prefer the styling of the seiko or rlt 15 style mil chrono's


----------



## spearfish (May 24, 2007)

well, last night I was in argos picking up some stuff and took a closer look at this watch.

first thing I noticed was that the back of the watch wasn't stamped, it just had an ecodrive/citizen sticker..

Watch strap was very uncomfortable and too small for my wrist..

Didn't feel like a solid military watch, more like an office workers watch.

I'll just wait until my citizen orca comes along before lashing out again.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

FFS how can we discuss it with the pic removed!!!????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> FFS how can we discuss it with the pic removed!!!????


Does this help?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes they are not a substantial watch by any means, more a fashion version of a mil watch.


----------

